# Camera intégrée facetime HD non détectée



## MarinaR (22 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, 

J'ai parcouru plusieurs postes depuis quelques temps et aucunes des solutions apportées n'a résolu mon problème.

Depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour Yosemite sur mon macbook, la caméra intégrée a cessé de fonctionner.
Elle n'est plus reconnu dans le système du tout.

J'ai tout essayé ... Reset SMC, PRAM, Restauration du mac, ré installation de Maverick, Création d'une nouvelle session, Telechargement d'un nouveau fichier applecamera etc et rien n'y fait toujours le même message en essayant d'utiliser n'importe quelle appli: Aucune caméra detectée

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution ? 

Merci


----------



## MLO2305 (22 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

À en croire ta photo de profil, t'es une adepte des selfie. Dommage que la webcam de ton MBP ne fonctionne plus...

Peut-être la nappe de celle-ci ? À vérifier.

Ca me semble plus matériel que logiciel mais bizarre que ça soit arrivé à la MAJ de Yosemite.


----------



## lgaucho (25 Mars 2015)

J'ai exactement le même problème que MarinaR. Ma caméra facetime n'est plus détectée depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour Yosemite... 
J'ai beau chercher une solution, je ne trouve rien. Quelqu'un a t'il une idée ?


----------



## dodobis (16 Octobre 2015)

Je propose d'essayer ça :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT2090

Bonne chance !


----------

